# Anybody Else in Seattle Area Hear This AM



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

Had the radio on all of a sudden heard a radio commerical about a guy biking to work the coworkers were saying oh I see you have your biking shorts on kept going on. Then person says It doesnt matter what you look like in biking shorts just ride. Thee was some web site at end but didny catch it all. pretty cool commercial about 20 sec or so. First time I have ever heard commerical

Ray Still


----------



## Vettekid (Sep 16, 2005)

Do you remember which radio station?


----------



## Damon64 (Sep 24, 2005)

I believe it was a Group Health ad promoting getting out and doing some exercise to add minutes to your life. The biker guy in the spot was doing some bending over in his bike shorts making the other office workers squeemish. He was saying how the bike shorts were comfortable and the others complained that it was already 2:00pm and he was still wearing them...


----------

